# Deer pics



## TheMort (Nov 4, 2003)

If any of would like to see how the things went on the western part of the state, you can log on to Scenic Sports website to see some deer pics.

And if anyone knows of any other websites in ND that post pics pleae lets us know, I already check out Ed's Bait shop, is there any others?


----------

